# updated trail camera pics



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Checked the camera and caught the back side of this lion. Hopefully I'll catch her heading the other way next time.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome pictures!! I have never tried setting up my trail cam in the winter, does it play hell on your batteries??


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Yes, batteries don't last much longer that 1 month, but I love checking the camera every week. Guess I just love being outdoors.


----------

